# Disable auto Module Loading

## Tux12Fun

Hi,

I would like to disable automatic module Loading at the Boot.

How can I do this for all modules ?

Thank you for your assitance.

----------

## erik258

Hi,  you can blacklist modules so that they aren't loaded on boot, but I don't see the module autoloading option in the new kernels that I recall seeing in the past.  It may not be removable anymore.  

If you let us know what your goal is in avoiding a module being audoloaded at boot,  maybe we can help you reach your goal.

----------

## Tux12Fun

I´d like to load the Modules if I need them, so I can save a bit of power of my Laptop.

If I need a Module I load it via script in my ICE WM Menu

----------

## erik258

Hi again.  I'm not sure how much power you can save by being more selective about module loading, but I suppose depending on the hardware it might help, and at least couldn't hurt.  

The only way that I can think of off the top of my head to avoid modules from being autoloaded is to blacklist them in /etc/modprobe.d/.  This will at least stop udev from loading them.  

For more information about this, check out the gentoo udev guide and search for 'blacklist': 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

I may have been mistaken about an in-kernel autoloader for modules.  

Anyway, if you see substantial power savings you should certainly let us know!

----------

## cach0rr0

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I may have been mistaken about an in-kernel autoloader for modules.  
> 
> 

 

Nah, I've seen it, I remember what you're referring to

Too lazy to look at the moment

----------

## erik258

I'm lazy too...  but looked around a little more anyway.  I found the setting right where I expected in 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 but I didn't see it in 2.6.28.9 (vanilla, i think).  Must have changed somewhere in there, or else maybe is a gentoo patch ( I have migrated away from the gentoo-sources, craving newer kernels fresh from kernel.org).  

I might venture to guess that the kernel module autoloading has more to do with automatically resolving the dependencies of other modules rather than autoloading modules for driver support.  That job, I speculate, is left to udev.

----------

